# Would this be considered an odd request..?



## Novice

So if you havent seen any of my posts recently. i have supportive parents that pay for my tuition fees and all my  medical bills but theyre also money worriers. They dont always like me to tell the drs things or ask for extra tests because they think im either exaggerating  or worry that either something else will be found thatll cost a fortune lol or itll come back negative and the test was "a waste of money"

sounds ridiculous but they pay for so much for me i respect it to a certain degree.

HOWEVER. im ridiculously exhausted and i think i need like my thyroid and vitamins tested but my mum comes to  my drs appts with me and i dare not  ask in  front of her to have a test that  the doctor doesnt recommend first lol theyre  already fretting from the remicade bills.

so i was thinking, would it be an odd request if i called the nurse before my appt on thursday and if without me asking the doctor suggested these tests? lol sounds like a right complication but if it stops me getting an earful and at the  same time maybe giving me some energy itd be worth it!
i dont really want to make my mum sound unsupportive to the drs office but i know my body and i  know this isnt normal.

its gotten seriously bothersome, i  do not  even trust myself to  drive lately im so tired and my concentration levels are through the floor even my eye sight is starting to lack from it, im convinced itll  be as simple as a vitamin deficiency but unless i ask ill never know...

so would the nurse likely understand and do this? or would i just look like an idiot lol


----------



## ronroush7

It doesn't hurt.  I would have your blood checked for your iron level.  You could be anemic.  Best to you.

 2


----------



## nogutsnoglory

You can try that but the doctor may be uncomfortable doing that or feel the test you want is unnecessary. I suppose if they fail to suggest it you can say you feel depleted and see what they run. It's best to check iron, b12, vit d, and thyroid as these are the most common culprits for fatigue. Know that even with those being normal, ibd can just cause fatigue as a symptom of the illness.


----------



## Novice

Ive told them before im tired but never described it to the extent its at now. My drs pretty good but hes also aware of how expensive it can get so he tends to wait for me to ask for the blood tests unless something else worries him... 

I dunno I dont wana look an idiot but I dunno if its worth getting an earful, maybe itd be better to persuade my mum she doesnt need to come and ask out right and pretend he suggested it lol I dont know whay to do but I know I should do something...

the last time I had bloods my iron was ok I was thinking more b12 or something along those lines... I dunno. The only other option is to make an appt with the family dr without her knowing n just face it when bill comes lol!

thanks for the input! Guess not many people sneak about haha so it might end up being an odd request after all.


----------



## ronroush7

Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I think it's better to speak up, your parents care and want you to get better. It's much cheaper to do a blood test than other medical procedures. You could also try a free clinic or low cost clinic.


----------



## rygon

I would get your Vit D, Iron and B12 definitely. Whenever I am tired its normally due to Iron, but also living in a place that has bugger all sun for half the year I think my vit D suffers a little as well

This may be of some use as well http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22832510


----------



## shamrock15

Well, maybe you could mention some of the symptoms at more private times in your appointments such as immediately before and after the exams in the examination room where, hopefully, your mom isn't present?


----------



## wildbill_52280

you may also be slightly fatigued when in full remission, just becaus eyou have IBD., but always look for all possible reasons.


----------



## Novice

Thanks all couldn't convince my mum not to come and she's there the whole time shell hear everything lol.  I'm just gunna either tell her straight what im gunna say on the drive there or not day anything at all until there both there lol I haven't quite decided yet lol. 
I have horrible stomach pain for last couple of days so if it's still there tomorrow ill just try to slide it in with that lol maybe she won't notice... haha but it def needs checking cos its not slight fatigue is full blown dare not be in the car alone in case I cause an accident fatigue. Today I took half a hydrocodone tablet from my stomach ache n it was the only time ive felt even slightly alert in months.

thanks for advice from all though. Hopefully I grow some balls tomorrow.


----------



## rygon

Jyst remember that it will be cheaper and better for you to sort it out sooner than later.  I know the UK will check levels every time they see you pretty much, as it is cheaper to do that than for you to be admitted into hospital due to something they missed


----------



## Novice

That's a good point I will bring up on the drive lol. Thanks I haven't had a blood test in a month or so, so am probably due one anyway while being on azathioprine too. Im convinced it'll be a simple answer.  I hope lol. Just know whay they will say if nothing comes back.


----------



## rygon

If it comes back nothing then at least you have put that thought to rest, and they can look down different avenues. 

Just make sure you get the results themselves rather than them just saying its within levels as I find that when my iron is "within levels", any lower than 15 and I feel tired allt he time. The wiki pages on here have what ranges they should be in. Do you know what they tested for last month, and if any of them were near the limit?


----------



## Novice

Thebes never really tested my vitamins but they usually just do the usual cbc crp and liver function and I never asked the exact values just wad told all looked normal. I never thought that even within normal that could still be "my version of low" I'll probably ask about that today. Sometimes I get overwhelmed with all my mums questions n the fact the dr is usually bewildered by me lol that u don't always remember even.  I tried writing it all down a few times but that didn't always help either lol.


----------



## Novice

The doctor agreed to check b12 folate and cbc but not thyroid. Hes hoping itll be one of those and the energy will then help a lot of my other symptoms  

You know you gotta chronic illness when you hope blood tests come back abnormal


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Surprised they don't add an iron panel. Iron anemia is not uncommon in IBD. Most likely your symptoms are related to a deficiency or just a consequence of active disease. It's most likely not the thyroid so it's not the end of the world that they aren't checking that but it would have been good to rule it out.


----------



## Novice

Yeah I only asked because before I moved here my family dr suggested it and checking for diabetes. Isnt iron checked in the CBC? Im sure itll be something silly im hoping its not just due to active disease I just want a boost to get through school last semester I made all As and Bs and this semester sometimes im struggling to make Ds its frustrating. 
But I guess theres not a lot more that can be done!

Thanks for all t he advice. Ill let you know when I get the results!


----------



## mish2575

I think you should just exaggerate your tiredness not self diagnose.  My GI always feels my thyroid (in my neck).   I would ask the doctor what would be the cause, what is the most common cause, then ask if it is possible it could be a thyroid issue.

You dont have to ask for the tests, just ask the leading questions.


----------



## mish2575

Novice said:


> Yeah I only asked because before I moved here my family dr suggested it and checking for diabetes. Isnt iron checked in the CBC? Im sure itll be something silly im hoping its not just due to active disease I just want a boost to get through school last semester I made all As and Bs and this semester sometimes im struggling to make Ds its frustrating.
> But I guess theres not a lot more that can be done!
> 
> Thanks for all t he advice. Ill let you know when I get the results!


Iron is not part of the CBC but if your iron is low your CBC results will come back with a decreased level of Hct (probably).  Most instances of this are low iron level.  You should try taking an iron suppliment (along with a multivitamin) for a few days to see if you feel better.  I know it helps me when i'm anemic.


----------



## Novice

Ok thanks! I used to take iron but it messes me up so when my levels evened out the dr  said it would be ok. I also do take a multivitamin which I think is an a to zinc thing!


----------



## Novice

I didnt see your first post mish. Im not worried about not having the thyroid test done this time, I know if nothing comes back my family dr would happily run these other tests if I asked him to. Its just getting myself seen without upsetting my parents and their bank balance, theyve been a little easier on me lately as my step dad now costs more medically than I do with testosterone shots a cpap $90 on prescription sinus stuff lol I think theyre starting to understand that I dont mean to cause these expenses! Finally lol. So I will find some answers sooner or later...

a lil off topic, but I keep thinking about it. Before I went on remicade they found a lung nodule not very big no one was at all concerned it was just dismissed. But being on these suppressants I feel as though at some point I should just check in and get it monitored. How long would you wait? 6-12 months? Which dr do i take this concern to?
just need a plan to put my mind at ease


----------



## DustyKat

Hi Novice, 

How old are you? 

Where is your Crohn's located? 

Dusty.


----------



## Novice

Hi dusty im going to be 23 in a couple of months. 
When I was diagnosed I only had crohns colitis in the large bowel
but this year it has made an appearance in the small intestine too! On my most recent scope it was easier to say where it wasnt affected lol


----------



## DustyKat

Okay, being a mum of two kids with Crohn's I know all about sitting in on the appointments side of things. :lol: But as a 23 year old you have every right to discuss  whatever it is you wish to the doctor/nurse without your mum's knowledge. I would think most doctors would be happy to raise the issues you have without your mum being aware that you have discussed your concerns beforehand. I would ring or email and let then know exactly what it is you are experiencing and what you like the doctor to raise at your next appointment. 

Now that you have small bowel involvement it brings you into the league of potential vitamin and mineral deficiencies that aren't normally a feature of large bowel disease only.  

My two have small disease only and have had surgery but surgery aside the tests that really need to be run over and above the normal baseline tests, CBC and CMP (I think that is what you call them in the US) are: 

Iron studies, this should include folate. 
B12
Vit D
Magnesium 
Zinc

Certainly TFT's (Thyroid Function Tests) are worth checking on regardless of the outcome of the tests already ordered. 

I am assuming you are in the US due to the cost factor? Breaks my heart that your health choices are limited because of it.  

Good luck!

Dusty. xxx


----------



## diagnosed

Hmm. shouldn't the doctor be suggesting what tests you need done by the symptoms you tell him/her and not the other way round? unless of course you feel like many do that your DR is not taking you seriously. sometimes to much research and forums can lead to bigger health problems such as health anxiety and trust me I know all about that. I found what I thought my answers was on google. how wrong was I ! . I now weekly suffer from heart attacks or brain tumors! both of course that are not real until I get indigestion or a headache ! but my crohns is real and I let the dr direct me with my treatment otherwise I will end up at the later stages of crohns and parts removed before they need to be... theres a very thin line ...... hope you get sorted fast but totally agree at 23 years of age you don't need any parent or career at your appointments unless your classed as a vunerable adult .


----------



## Novice

Thanks  dusty, i am originally from the UK we moved to the states for my parents work, were financially better here, somehow. lol but it was just a huge eye  opener to  be paying SOO much compared to what we had grown comfortable with, but i do have to  say the standard and speed of health care out here is worth the cost in my opinion.  In the UK id wait up to 3 months to see my GI here  i could get an appt in a couple of days, the same day if its urgent. I get test results for bloods the next day, i see him a week after a colonoscopy etc. It is just less waiting around which is frustrating.

Im still unfamiliar with how things work out  here  diagnosed,  n the UK i was very niave about health care and trusted the drs to order the right tests but that doesnt always mean that they were, here my doctors will make suggestions that they feel is NECESSARY they are  very aware though of the costs i am accumulating just from my GI  alone since june i  have  had, at least 10 different blood tests 2 xrays a CAT scan and 3 infusions of remicade, thats without all the prescriptions ive been prescribed. If  i am not seriously saying look i cant cope with this (which i am not good at doing anyway) he will not suggest another test.
I trust my  GI he is  very good has great bedside manner and he genuinely cares, he  was on holiday in london this summer and took calls to make sure i was getting the appropriate treatment while he was gone.

Im having a really hard time this weekend, if my results come  back normal I am definitely going to suggest the either research this further or i will make an  appt with my family dr who knowing that i dont understand how things work seems to point me in the right direction with  more understanding.

i feel so strange today, i have like come over im not sure if its tiredness or if i am just "out of it" i feel like i am drugged yet i havent  taken  anything lol, always fun.  Im getting rather stressed out with the  people in my life right now, and the idea of telling them im cutting them out is even more stressful that could be the cause i guess, im just getting impatient to get my call back tomorrow from the drs office.


----------



## Novice

Urghhhhhh everything came back normal of course. 
Urghhhhhhhhhh lol

nothing is ever simple


----------

